# Zombie Pumpkins



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

I just LOVE this site! I've been getting stencils from there for a few years now for my pumpkins. I'm sure most of you guys know about it, but just in case, I'd love to spread the joy. Here is the template site: http://www.zombiepumpkins.com/

Yeah, ya gotta pay a small fee to get them. In my opinion, it's worth it. Here are some pumpkins I've done in the past with the Zombie Pumpkin templates. Still deciding which stencils I want to use this year. 

Does anyone else have pumpkin carving photos that they'd like to share from Zombie pumpkins? Would LOVE to see them!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting this link! I have been searching for superhero patterns, and they have great ones!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I was on there last year and found the pattern calle "Revenge of the ZP". I ended up finding someone on this forum who had purchased the pattern and converted it for PDF and emailed it to me. I used paint to shrink or expand the face as needed for my pumpkin and I also took the pupils out of the eyes. Here's how it turned out;


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

This site is awesome. I just paid 5 bucks for 25 patterns.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Here are three that I had carved back in 2007 using patterns by Zombie Pumpkins on two different-sizes of Funkins. For purposes of this (blurry cellphone camera  ) photo that I just took down in the basement, they are each lit from within by a single C7 orange ceramic bulb.

Last year, I had to use 3 or 4 battery tealights in each, but even then the carvings were only dimly visible. So I won't be doing that again. Will be using some combination of C7 orange ceramic and flicker bulbs on 25-light strands to illuminate my jack-o'-lanterns this year.


----------



## Revned (May 21, 2011)

Love Zombie Pumpkins, been using their patterns for a few years now, I carved around 30 last year for myself, relatives and friends.


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

Love everyone's pumpkin pics! Thinking about doing Revenge of the ZP this year along with various others


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

Using funkins is a great idea too - I have been meaning to learn. I just have to find the right bit for my dremel and I'll carve a few. That way, they can be used year after year. A good investment if you ask me!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

our Friend let us Borrow her password and weve printed out couple patterns! they have awesome ones to choose one.. Iam going to do Myers and Spaulding. wife is going to do bride of frankie and exorcist
will post pics after done


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

oh and iam wondering do they have a cutt off?? or can you print as many as you want?? we didint want to take advantage lol


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

They don't have a cut off if you do the $10. I actually printed all of the patterns last year as a PDF, so they are all on my computer to use whenever I want!  I just don't have the new ones each year, so I pay the $5 to grab those as well. I don't mind paying every year - it's a donation to keep the awesomeness going!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

grabbed a couple funkins this year and was meaning to look for some good templates to use.... guess I gotta check this out! thanks for posting


----------

